# I bought the API master test kit a couple days ago



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

I did a couple of test but i'm not sure what readings are ideal.
ammonia 1.0
ph 7.6
nitrite 0
nitrate 10
How do these numbers look?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Have you cycled the tank?

If so, how was the cycling performed, how long did it cycle for, and what are the current inhabitants of the tank?

p.s. Welcome to the site!


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Have you cycled the tank?
> 
> If so, how was the cycling performed, how long did it cycle for, and what are the current inhabitants of the tank?
> 
> p.s. Welcome to the site!


Well I'm seeing a lot about cycling tanks but to be honest i'm not sure what that means. I know I have too many fish for my size take, I'm watching craigs list like a hawk for a larger one. Right now I have a 55 gal hexagon that I was keeping feeders in for my clown knife that is in a 100 gal tank. Somebody gave me two rb that I put in the 55 gal, then I started reading how they like to be in a schol of 6 or so, so I ordered 6 for a total of 8 now about 2 to 3".


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

first off welcome to the site man youll learn a whole lot about your reds.

A Hexagon is probably the worst tank possible to have for your reds, the like length not height and if i were you would say f*ck the ghostknife and put the reds in that 100 gallon asap. They grow very quickly with proper care. Make sure you do weekly water changes of about 25% and make sure the filtration is more than the reccommended amount for the tank.

Cycling is just allowing bacteria to grow in your tank that will take care of the ammonia levels. Ammonia is harmful especially for sensitive fish like piranha and can kill them. Just make sure you keep up with water changes and maintenance and you should be fine.

Please don't hesitate to PM me or post here if you have any further questions about your reds


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

GeorgeH said:


> Have you cycled the tank?
> 
> If so, how was the cycling performed, how long did it cycle for, and what are the current inhabitants of the tank?
> 
> p.s. Welcome to the site!


Well I'm seeing a lot about cycling tanks but to be honest i'm not sure what that means. I know I have too many fish for my size take, I'm watching craigs list like a hawk for a larger one. Right now I have a 55 gal hexagon that I was keeping feeders in for my clown knife that is in a 100 gal tank. Somebody gave me two rb that I put in the 55 gal, then I started reading how they like to be in a schol of 6 or so, so I ordered 6 for a total of 8 now about 2 to 3".
[/quote]
Ammonia should read 0
ph is fine
nitrates and nitrites are fine nitrates should be under 40 and nitrites should be 0. Ph preferable should be about 6.8 or slightly acidic, but 7.6 is not a problem. Most people will tell you that its better to keep a ph that is just past ideal range and keep it stable then to keep trying to alternate it into the ideal range. like said hexagon tanks are not good at all since they have a small footprint. A total of 8 will need a 180gal tank for life. You can keep up to 4 in a 75 and up to 6 in a 125 or 150. Like trigga said, just becasue a filter says "up to 100g" it doesnt mean it can handle your tank.I use two cannister filters on my 125 each rated for 160 and 175g tanks. Piranhas are messy fish and filtration and water changes are the key to a sucsessful tank. For future, never add fish untill the cycle is over and the ammonia is 0. Most people will say wait a month. Adding pure ammonia or established media will help speed it up, however always test to be sure its done cycling before you add the fish.


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys, I'm already learning a lot here, I'm doing water changes a couple times a week right now. The fish eat like pigs, I learned from this site what to feed them and what not too hehehe.The eat the red pellets no problem, I gave them earth worms that was left over from a fishing trip, they took care of them before the hit the water good, also gave them brine and blood worms freeze dried and frozen and frozen krill also, I have some other white fish in the freezer but haven't fed them that yet. Getting rid of my knife isn't an option, he has been with me for years, he could use a larger tank too. Like I said before, I'm watching the classifieds


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome to the site!
Get a bigger tank ASAP!
You could have some fatalities soon if not.
Hope all works out.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, looking forward to further posts regarding how your fish are doing.

Keep checking your water parameters and keep us posted as your tank completes it's cycling period.

We're here for ya bro


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

where you located? if you close i can get ya a bigger tank


----------



## GeorgeH (Sep 2, 2008)

dipset.taliban said:


> where you located? if you close i can get ya a bigger tank


I'm in Las Vegas, I posted in the tank and equipment section, titled " I found this tank today and I'd like your opinions", check that out


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Lower your temp a little bit and that might take care of some aggression.


----------

